

Research at Yahoo - ahanjura
http://labs.yahoo.com/areas/

======
Danieru
Sure why not, let's make this "Research at X" day. I'll go submit IBM.

Edit: Ok it might be time to stop. The mods have been deleting a ton of
submissions. Nice to know they care about not letting the homepage get filled
with a fad. Or at least such a blatant fad as this one.

~~~
adamnemecek
Research at Research (in motion).

~~~
schappim
Actually RIM doesn't have the $$$ for it anymore :-P

------
sahinyanlik
Where can I download papers?

~~~
therobot24
yea i clicked a few, and it was just the abstract, why not be able to
download/read?

------
schappim
"Oh yeah, we do research too!"

